# Silverleaf Ozark Mountain Resort, room location question



## abbekit (May 25, 2007)

I've put a 2 BR 6/6 on hold with RCI extra vacations for this September.  It is a Friday check in.  I think this should be one of the Presidential units, is that correct?  I've read that Silverleaf is building another type of unit (Chairman) that are also 6/6 but actually not as large or nice as the Presidentials.


----------



## Hophop4 (May 25, 2007)

A 6/6 at Ozark Mtn. should be a Presidental. Most of the units at this resort are cabin condos 6/4.  They have four Presidential Buildings with six units in each building, I think.  The new Chaiman design units are at Holiday Hills and are larger than the Presidentials.   I don't think there is any at Ozark Mtn. Enjoy your stay!!


----------



## abbekit (May 25, 2007)

Thanks Hop!  We've enjoyed all our stays at other Silverleaf resorts but were particularly spoiled when we stayed in the Presidential units for the first time at Piney Shores last year.  So now when I look at Silverleaf I try to grab that type of unit.

I'm looking at the OMR map on the Yahoo Groups page but am not sure which units are the Presidentials.  It looks like there are four three-story buildings that overlook a wooded area that  says "Presidents View".  Are those the only Presidentials or have they built others?  What are the units by the lake that say Watersbluff and Streamside?  

Our main objective is a nice view with privacy.  We take our dog (the main reason we love Silverleaf) so we like to have a private balcony.

Thanks again!
Pam


----------



## Hophop4 (May 25, 2007)

Those are the  only Presidentials they are up on a hill  sort of overlooks towards the lake, I think.  The other buildings you talk about are private owned units and are not part of Silverleaf's T/S.  The map you saw on Yahoo is few years old but I don't think they have done any new construction.  We haven't been to Branson since Thanksgiving 2005 because of my back surgery last year. At that time we drove thru Ozark Mtn and they were clearing some land near the Presendentials to build 3-story Lodge Unit.  Don't know if they did this.


----------



## abbekit (May 25, 2007)

That sounds like we'll be happy with our unit.  I knew that according to the RCI site that none of the units have a lake view but as long as it is not a PLV (parking lot view  ) we will be fine.  

Do you know if the Presidential units at OMR have totally private balconies (like the ones at Piney Shores) or do some have two balconies adjacent (like some that I saw at Hill Country Resort?  We'd prefer not to let the pooch be nose to nose with another dog when out on the balcony if possible. 

We loved the grounds at Piney Shores, it was great for walking.  I get the impression that OMR is more like that than Holiday Hills.


----------



## Hophop4 (May 25, 2007)

We have never stayed there so not sure about the balcony.  I know what you mean about the Hill Country balcony.  I didn't care for the openness.


----------



## abbekit (May 25, 2007)

I think I'll convince the DH to keep this one.  I've got it on hold until tomorrow.  The week falls during our anniversary.  We've been doing a lot of traveling lately for business but it's pretty quiet for us in the fall.  But it is a longish drive from North Texas (so I see why you don't get there too often from South Texas).   But there is the benefit of taking the dog so we don't have to incur petsitting costs while we are away.  

If we go I'll take photos and write a review.  I'm not a Silverleaf owner but I lurk from time to time on the Yahoo group since it is only resort group in our area that takes pets, plus I don't think other people realize how nice their resorts are.  

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Hophop4 (May 25, 2007)

We try to make it up to Branson at least once a year.  We now have Thanksgiving week booked at Big Cedar.  Last year was bad for me, we haven't been anywhere since  we got back from our trip to Sedona last June.  Had to cancel out on two other weeks we had booked.  But we will be headed for Vegas on June 9th.  This trip was planned way before I got sick.   And Panama City Beach, FL in July.


----------



## abbekit (May 26, 2007)

Glad you're feeling better.  Hope you enjoy getting back into the travel swing.  We're in Vegas (actually Lake Las Vegas) at the same time.  Unfortunately for us it's a business trip so we don't really get any play time    Fortunately for us the company picks up the tab  

Have a great time!


----------



## Hophop4 (May 26, 2007)

abbekit said:


> Glad you're feeling better.  Hope you enjoy getting back into the travel swing.  We're in Vegas (actually Lake Las Vegas) at the same time.  Unfortunately for us it's a business trip so we don't really get any play time    Fortunately for us the company picks up the tab
> 
> Have a great time!





Thanks.

Where's Lake Las Vegas?  We are staying at Grandview.   My son and wife are driving out from Los Angeles for the week to stay with us.


----------



## JLB (May 26, 2007)

About this time ten years ago (wow!  really!?) we were lake house or condo shopping.  We looked at the condos on the cove there.  There was a penthouse one for sale and we wondered about the chore of moving furniture into it.

Recently, because we have boat slips for sale not far away, someone from St. Louis who owns in those condos, inquired.

We have not swung into OMR recently, for a drive-through for reporting purposes, but on our most recent ventures there, the area around/below the Presidentials was torn up, as if they were going to perch a few more of them on that, well, perch.

I am here if you need me.

Hi Hop!


----------



## Hophop4 (May 26, 2007)

JLB;
We have not swung into OMR recently said:


> Hi JLB,
> 
> That's what we saw too, last time.  They told us Lodge Building was going up there.  But as we all know Silverleaf is always slow in starting things.  They seen to be building Presidentials cause they can get more money for them.
> 
> ...


----------



## abbekit (May 26, 2007)

JLB said:


> We have not swung into OMR recently, for a drive-through for reporting purposes, but on our most recent ventures there, the area around/below the Presidentials was torn up, as if they were going to perch a few more of them on that, well, perch.



Now I'm a little worried.  Does this mean that the area around the Presidentials is a construction zone?  I don't really want to spend the week sitting on the balcony looking at or listening to that.




Hop, 
Lake Las Vegas is about 20 miles south of the strip not far from Henderson I think.  It is a golf resort area that is fairly new with a Loews (former Hyatt) and a Ritz.  There is some sort of shopping village that is supposed to be nice.  I think it's mainly an area of upscale golf courses and homes with just the two hotels that seem to cater to conventions.


----------



## Hophop4 (May 26, 2007)

abbekit said:


> Now I'm a little worried.  Does this mean that the area around the Presidentials is a construction zone?  I don't really want to spend the week sitting on the balcony looking at or listening to that.
> 
> 
> Hop,
> Lake Las Vegas is about 20 miles south of the strip not far from Henderson I think.  It is a golf resort area that is fairly new with a Loews (former Hyatt) and a Ritz.  There is some sort of shopping village that is supposed to be nice.  I think it's mainly an area of upscale golf courses and homes with just the two hotels that seem to cater to conventions.





My guess is they are not doing anything but if it really matters call the resort and find out. And ask them about the balcony too.

We haven't been to Vegas in a long time.  Last time we just shuttled to the strip and didn't have a car.  So this time we plan to do some touring since I am not suppose to spend time in casinos due to the smoking.


----------



## abbekit (May 26, 2007)

Well I just called and the person who answered the phone said there is no new building going on.  She said that it is still in planning stages but has no idea if or when that might happen.  She also said all the Presidentials had private balconies but that the newer Presidential didn't have an "enclosed" balcony.  I couldn't quite figure out what she meant by that.

I think we'll just go and have a good time.  If anyone has a unit or building to recommend please let me know.

Hop,
I really hate smokey casinos so I understand how that could be a real concern for you.  I did read recently that all of Las Vegas (except the casinos) has a new smoking ordinance and smoking is not allowed indoors.  

I rented a car for our Vegas trip on Priceline and got a great deal on a compact for $10 a day.  I don't know how much we'll get to use it since we're pretty much stuck out at the Loews Lake Las Vegas.  But based on the cab fare to/from the airport and to/from the strip we will still come out cheaper by having the rental car. 

Have fun!


----------



## JLB (May 28, 2007)

I will stick a Post-it note to my forehead and maybe someone will remind me to swing in and take a look.


----------



## abbekit (May 28, 2007)

JLB said:


> I will stick a Post-it note to my forehead and maybe someone will remind me to swing in and take a look.



Thanks JLB.  I confirmed my week but I'd love to know what the story is if any construction is going on or which building to select.  We use our Silverleaf trips for total R&R to just hang out at the resort, read books and walk the dog.  So having a nice unit is important to us. 

Pam


----------



## JLB (May 28, 2007)

I left for the golf course a little early today so I could swing into OMR.

Everything is as they said.  The former construction behind the Presidents' View Building A & B is now Presidents' View Bldg E.

OMR is strung out quite a lot.  It is about 1/2 mile from the front gate to the Presidents' View Bldg., with check-in and many other units on the side of the hill (with substantial walking to them) between check-in and PV.  Then it is another 1/2 mile down to the bock dock/ramp/lake.

There was plenty of R & Ring going on.   

A family that stayed there last summer came to visit the Margaritaville Dock with their kids and their out-of-shape city dog.  Once they got here they realized that one of their kids goes to school with the family that owns the house and dock next to ours, and they had been there before.

After we wore the city dog out we all got in the BTSRN and boated over to OMR and back.


----------



## DrQ (May 29, 2007)

abbekit said:


> Well I just called and the person who answered the phone said there is no new building going on.  She said that it is still in planning stages but has no idea if or when that might happen.  She also said all the Presidentials had private balconies but that the newer Presidential didn't have an "enclosed" balcony.  I couldn't quite figure out what she meant by that.


The older Presidentals have fully screened balconies to keep the bugs out.


----------



## abbekit (May 29, 2007)

JLB said:


> I left for the golf course a little early today so I could swing into OMR.
> 
> Everything is as they said.  The former construction behind the Presidents' View Building A & B is now Presidents' View Bldg E.
> 
> ...



JLB,
Thanks for making the trip to OMR.  Sounds like it will be perfect for us.  Our in-shape (but older) suburban dog should love it.  



DrQ said:


> The older Presidentals have fully screened balconies to keep the bugs out.



Oh, that's what they meant by "enclosed".  I was thinking in terms of the type of Presidential units we stayed in at Piney Shores where each balcony was covered and totally private from the unit next door (due to the layout of each unit the balconies were on the corners facing outwards).  

Thanks everyone for the info!


----------



## DrQ (May 30, 2007)

abbekit said:


> Oh, that's what they meant by "enclosed".  I was thinking in terms of the type of Presidential units we stayed in at Piney Shores where each balcony was covered and totally private from the unit next door (due to the layout of each unit the balconies were on the corners facing outwards).


That is the configuration at OMR, they are private, but the older units are screened in.


----------



## JLB (May 31, 2007)

September is a good dog-swimming month and, depending on how hot it gets here in August, normally still a good people-swimming month, so plan a 1/2-day or day at the Margaritaville Dock.


----------



## geekette (May 31, 2007)

Bring your doggie life jackets for the boats at the resort, too.  Our poochie loved riding in the canoe.


----------



## JLB (Jun 3, 2007)

Speaking of dogs, we have been a four-cat family.

We have been rehabbing our new dock, so have a generator and powerwasher sitting down on the bank, covered with plastic in-between uses.

The week before last we went down to powerwash and someone had dumped a puppy, who was living under our generator.  The poor thing was covered with ticks, but was/is adorable.

She is now doing quite well.

When you visit, our new dog, _Dock_, will be regular on our dock(s).


----------



## geekette (Jun 4, 2007)

Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## abbekit (Jun 4, 2007)

JLB, how wonderful that you saved that puppy!  All of our dogs have been foundlings (we had five at once a few years back).  We are now a one-dog family and he's a one-family dog who does not play well with others so I'm afraid we won't be able to take you up on your offer for the day out at the lake.  

Hope Dock is doing well.  She's a lucky girl!


----------

